# Isurance quote £2330!



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello, im picking up an 09 black edition gtr on tuesday and was just sorting out my insurance. Decided to go with elephant as they seemed to be the cheapest. Im 28, got 5 yrs no claims bonus and the cheapest i could get fully comp with £500 excess was £2330. Thought it was a bit expensive but then it is a 48k car im buying and im still classed as a young driver elephant said!


Also the car im buying is Titanium silver, but im a bit confused as sometimes in the sunlight it looks like a brown/beige colour? Has anyone else found that with the Titanium silver cars? It looks more like metallic grey under normal weather conditions.

Cant wait until Tuesday


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

Neem as far as I know there is no such paint known as Titanium Silver. It is Ultimate Silver and Titanium Grey. There is also a DMG colour known as Dark Metallic Grey. From the way you are explaining the car I think it is the Titanium Grey colour.


----------



## Eatpies (Sep 29, 2003)

im 27, i got a quote from Admiral for £820ish i think.. (im still a prospective buyer at the mo) 8 years ncb. Nice area etc...


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Must be the titanium grey one then. . . :bowdown1: Anyway i think it will look much better in the flesh on tuesday! I wish my insurance was £800-900 ish! lol! So whos the youngest GTR owner on here then?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

The youngest is a buddy of mine Dean Stoneman who recently won the Formula Two championship and is getting a test drive with Williams....so watch this space and remember the name...oh by the way he is 20 and pays in excess of £7.5k for his cover. I think Admiral is the cheapest ok...:wavey:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

neem said:


> Hello, im picking up an 09 black edition gtr on tuesday and was just sorting out my insurance. Decided to go with elephant as they seemed to be the cheapest. Im 28, got 5 yrs no claims bonus and the cheapest i could get fully comp with £500 excess was £2330. Thought it was a bit expensive but then it is a 48k car im buying and im still classed as a young driver elephant said!
> 
> 
> Also the car im buying is Titanium silver, but im a bit confused as sometimes in the sunlight it looks like a brown/beige colour? Has anyone else found that with the Titanium silver cars? It looks more like metallic grey under normal weather conditions.
> ...


I'm 40 , perfect record and full NCB, but high risk post code ( on stret parked ). 

£1150 with Admiral, which I expect to go north this year


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

My Admiral cover renews next week.

I am 46, 11 years NCD, car in communal underground carpark.

£737

Just need to see if I can get them to agree to do a remap!

D


----------



## bsherrin (Oct 27, 2010)

What credit reports needed ???


----------

